# Princeville vs. Kona



## moonlightgraham (Sep 8, 2014)

I know you guys hate these questions but thought I'd toss it out to see if I've missed anything. First, let me say I've stayed in both locations several times and feel like I know both Kauai and BI pretty good (for an east coaster anyway).  

For this trip we're spending the first five days in April at Aulani on Oahu then moving for six days most likely to one of the above. I can get Wyndham Bali Hai (presidential 2br) or Kona Hawaiian Resort (2br). I've stayed at KHR before and loved the Old Hawaiiana theme and proximity to Kona Town and have been to Princeville many times but never at Bali Hai. We are traveling with two daughters: 12yrs and 7yrs. It's been nearly a decade since our last visit so the little one has never been while the big sister was not quite 4yrs so she remembers very little. 

My goal is to show the girls some of the real Hawaii away from what Aulani will offer because being east coasters I just don't know when the next Hawaii trip will come. The BI has so much to offer but I hesitate to try that with only six days on island. For example, I know if we do BI we'll have to do the volcano trip but that almost necessitates a stay on the Hilo side to do it right(mom won't allow a helicopter tour).  Kauai was my first and favorite island and has a ton to offer and seems more manageable for our time window so I'm leaning that way right now. Anyway, just thought I'd throw it out to the peanut gallery and see if I've missed anything obvious.


----------



## ailin (Sep 8, 2014)

The weather may be something to consider.  The beaches on the north shore of Kauai are often not swimmable in the winter, April is kind of on the border of that.  If you're going to be touring the island most of the time though, maybe it's a non-issue.


----------



## BocaBoy (Sep 8, 2014)

It is really a matter of taste, but I would go with the Biog island because of the volcanoes.  It is an experience most different from anything you can find on the other islands.  And 6 days is plenty of time for that island.  We have always done the volcanoes as a full day  trip from the Kona side, so it is very doable.  Alternatively, spending one night on the Hilo side is easy to do also.  Again, a matter of personal preference and costs.


----------



## Luanne (Sep 8, 2014)

I'm probably one of the few people who doesn't care for Kauai that much.  My vote is for the Big Island.


----------



## talkamotta (Sep 14, 2014)

If I am taking grandchildren....I like to put a little educational benefit as a side line. They seem to remember it if they can see and feel it.   Second to Oahu,  the Big Island has alot of history.  Place of Refuge is packed and of course the Volcanos.  Yet   Wyndam Hawaiian is close enough for some good snorkeling and drive up to Hapuna Beach and you have lots of fun.  Take a long drive to almost the other side of the island where the memorial for the children is and Waimea Valley.   

Im doing this for my grandchildren next summer....they are 16, 14, 12 and 10. I have to find a book about the history and stories of the King and send it to them for Christmas.  

Thats the one thing Im sorry I missed with my children.  To teach them our history by travels.  The National Parks are a wonderful way.


----------



## Roger830 (Sep 14, 2014)

It seems to me that the Big Island has more to offer than Princeville for the kids. You also have the town of Kailua.

You can easily do the volcano in a day trip, especiallyif you don't stay to see the glow at night. I would travel via Saddle Rd in the morning, then return via the southern route at the lower elevation to avoid fog if you stay late.


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 14, 2014)

IMNSO - The Big Island may require too much driving for the Kids.  Kids enjoy Hawaii for simple things like the pool and the beach.


----------



## Luanne (Sep 14, 2014)

DeniseM said:


> IMNSO - The Big Island may require too much driving for the Kids.  Kids enjoy Hawaii for simple things like the pool and the beach.



Maybe our kids were a little older by the time we took them to the Big Island, but by the time they went they were pretty impressed by the volcano.  I think they were probably about the age of the OP's kids.  When they were really little you're right, they really only liked the beach and the pool, and they liked the pool the best even though we had one at home.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Sep 14, 2014)

My nephews have done 2500 miles in car trips as kids that age over 14 days. It is what is their norm for a vacation --- their Dad loves driving (vacations). What is the family's expectations or plans for their Aulani stay? As theme'd as that resort ... might be BEST to do the different cultural aspect of the BI.


----------



## daventrina (Sep 14, 2014)

*Kona*



moonlightgraham said:


> My goal is to show the girls some of the real Hawaii away from what Aulani will offer because being east coasters I just don't know when the next Hawaii trip will come.


Kona!

There is more real Hawaii on the BI than all of the others put together.


----------



## Luanne (Sep 14, 2014)

daventrina said:


> Kona!
> 
> There is more real Hawaii on the BI than all of the others put together.



Or, as my dh says, where else can you go and walk on a live volcano.


----------



## Ron98GT (Sep 15, 2014)

Luanne said:


> Or, as my dh says, where else can you go and walk on a live volcano.


And lava has been flowing on the BI. :whoopie:  Watching lava flow, especially at nite, is really a life time experience.  Another vote for the BI.

http://news.yahoo.com/lava-approaches-vacant-lots-hawaii-subdivision-213413391.html

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2014/09/05/hawaii-lava-flow-emergency_n_5770382.html


For Lodging:

http://www.volcanovillagelodge.com/about/welcome.htm

http://www.tripadvisor.com/Hotel_Re...ge_Lodge-Volcano_Island_of_Hawaii_Hawaii.html

http://www.volcanogallery.com/VolcanoVillage.htm


----------



## Kauai Kid (Sep 15, 2014)

I recently watched a TV documentary about the Big Island Volcano and on average it spews out lava enough each day to fill 40,000, that's 40K , dump trucks every day!!!!!!!!!!

Sterling


----------



## moonlightgraham (Sep 16, 2014)

I booked the BI. We'll probably spend a night at Volcano House, or one of the B&Bs in the area, to really do the volcano area justice. 

We did the botanical garden near Hilo a decade ago and the wife really wants to see that again so we may come into Hilo from the north, do the botanical garden and Akaka Falls, etc., and then head onward to Volcano check out the evening glow and then explore the park the next day before heading around the south and back to Kona. Thanks for all the input!


----------



## lmkucala (Sep 16, 2014)

It really depends on what your kids like.  My son (now 10) has been to Kauai when he was 8, Big Island when he was 9, and Maui this past Spring. 

He definitely liked both Maui and Kauai better than Big Island.  He liked the volcano on the Big Island but the rest he could take or leave (I think there was too much driving for him). 

What he liked about Kauai was the hiking, snorkelling, and just exploring in general, but that is him and I think he appreciates that for someone his age.  I think he also liked that the drive around to see the sites in Kauai was not far to get from place to place.  He loves to hike and could not get enough of it. Even though we went on some hikes at Volcano Natl Park on Big Island it was not the same kind of thing and after awhile he thought it started to all look the same.  

That said - the volcano is cool to see and seems like every kid should have the opportunity to see it at least once!


----------



## presley (Sep 16, 2014)

moonlightgraham said:


> I booked the BI. We'll probably spend a night at Volcano House, or one of the B&Bs in the area, to really do the volcano area justice.
> 
> We did the botanical garden near Hilo a decade ago and the wife really wants to see that again so we may come into Hilo from the north, do the botanical garden and Akaka Falls, etc., and then head onward to Volcano check out the evening glow and then explore the park the next day before heading around the south and back to Kona. Thanks for all the input!



That sounds great.  Flying into Hilo and staying on that side for a night is a great idea.  Our first BI visit, we spent 2 nights in Hilo and then went to Waikoloa.  Last year, we visited again and only stayed in Waikoloa and found we spent way too much time in the car every day.


----------



## Luanne (Sep 16, 2014)

moonlightgraham said:


> I booked the BI. We'll probably spend a night at Volcano House, or one of the B&Bs in the area, to really do the volcano area justice.



We have always stayed at the Kilauea Lodge in Volcano Village.  What is nice is that they have a couple of two bedroom cottages offsite that will very comfortably accommodate a family.  Even if you don't stay there, go there for dinner, or breakfast.  Reservations for dinner are a must.

http://www.kilauealodge.com/


----------

